# Externes downloadendes Skript stoppen



## Gast170816 (2. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe auf meiner Webseite klitzekleine Mediendateien, die am Tag vielleicht mal ein paar dutzend Leute anklicken. Nun wurden sie aber an einem Tag an die hundertausend mal runtergeladen und haben somit natürlich riesen Traffickosten verursacht.

Geht das überhaupt manuell oder wurde das irgendwie automatisiert gemacht?
Wie kann man soetwas unterbinden?
Irgendwas in die htaccess tippen?
Mein Provider will mir die betreffenden IPs nicht nennen und intern in meinem Backend sehe ich mit den meisten Zugriffen nur was mit "t-ipconnect" das ist ja was allgemeines von der Telekom oder?!

Oder muss ich noch nach irgendwelchen anderen Daten gucken?


----------

